# Almost all year long blooming plants



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, All! 


Over here we have a bunch of these irrigated well trimmed whitish pink bell-shaped flower bushes blooming almost
9 month out of the year until the early cold or frosty nights set in. The flowers carry nectar only with golden light
honey almost 10x sweeter than sugar. I call these the wild flowers honey. These blooming bushes will sustain my
bees through our summer dearth each year. And provide a safety net against the shortage of food just before the winter time. 
Summer time until late Autumn is when they bloom most profusely. 
Now I'm wondering if there is another plant specie that bloom almost as long as these bushes. So my question is
what bees plant species that you know of that will bloom almost all year long?


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

calamintha

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kleinblütige_Bergminze


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>whitish pink bell-shaped flower bushes

And the name of the plant is: ???????????
Picture???????????


----------

